
And you thought BrainFk was hard to understand... - iamelgringo
http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/piet/samples.html
======
TrevorJ
Now I can finally realize my dream of creating a virus by painting a .gif!!
The day is mine!

------
alex_c
This made me smile:

"this amazing program which calculates an approximation of pi... literally by
dividing a circular area by the radius twice[...] Naturally, a more accurate
value can be obtained by using a bigger program."

